
Nomic – A Game of Self-Amendment (1982) - nvr219
https://legacy.earlham.edu/~peters/nomic.htm
======
eesmith
I played it once. It was fun for a while. After a few hours (including a time
when all new rules had to be in a specific verse for - heptameter, perhaps?)
we called it quits.

I've not had an urge to play it since.

